# Finally got my crunching badge!



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 17, 2010)

I got my crunching tag


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 17, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jun 17, 2010)

Congrats on the badge


----------



## KieX (Jun 17, 2010)

Congratulations! 

No giving up now though! Next stop 1 million!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

Grats bro, looks great


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## neoreif (Jun 19, 2010)

Yay for the Badge!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 19, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I got my crunching tag



congrats bro!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats Bro!


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 19, 2010)

@BP  I Know you have the points but I still don't see a badge?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)

me either.  She had PM'ed me.  It's got her really frustrated and she has done it right!


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 19, 2010)

must be waiting for the big mill


----------

